# Attention 1:18 Scale - CT



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

K&N R/C Speedway has been approached by a small group of Mini-T racers who hope to bring in other drivers for racing at K&N in Stafford. 

Right now these racers are coming in on Friday nights ...and looking for some company..(however they realize Madness has Friday nights - therefore they are willing to change nights-possibly Saturday nights). 

We are open to all dates/options and want to work around other tracks and their posted events... but welcome the option of offering this class some time on the high-banks!

If you are interested contact me or post here!


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

*Collection for the Ulbrik family*

*K&N was sad to learn about the Ulbrik family & their recent loss. 

This was a copy of one post describing the terrible news:*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Brothers die in head-on crash

Car crossed median on Metropolitan Parkway

PUBLISHED: October 14, 2006

By Chad Halcom
Macomb Daily Staff Writer

Two young men from Harrison Township are dead after a head-on auto collision along Metropolitan Parkway, which police said may have resulted from the tragic mix of a "souped up" car and poor weather conditionsMichael Ulbrik, 23, and younger brother Christopher Ulbrik, 17, were both pronounced dead at Mount Clemens Regional Medical Center late Thursday or early Friday, hours after their 1988 Ford Mustang swerved out of control into oncoming traffic and struck a Dearborn man's 1997 Toyota Corolla.Macomb County Sheriff Mark Hackel said Friday the Ulbriks were traveling east at or near the posted speed limit just moments before the crash around 7:30 p.m. on Metropolitan Parkway near North Pointe Drive. But the pair sported a "souped up" Mustang that was fitted with roll bars, widened and slick tires for speed plus a mix of nitrous oxide to increase engine power and speed, Hackel said. 

"Their father was in another vehicle behind them and witnessed this. The kids were at a safe speed but at some point they apparently must have gone to kick in the nitrous in their engine and the car began swerving erratically. It veered out of the lane," he said. "They could not bring it (the Mustang) back under control after that point and the car struck the oncoming westbound vehicle." 

Michael Ulbrik, the elder brother identified by police as the Mustang driver, was ejected from the vehicle when the Mustang rolled over following impact. The Corolla driver, a 20-year-old male, received non-life-threatening injuries and was treated and released from the hospital sometime later that evening. 

Alcohol does not appear to be a factor in the crash and police could not determine whether the Ulbriks were wearing seat belts. Because the Mustang and its occupants appear to be primarily responsible for the crash, Hackel said there are no plans to issue criminal charges or traffic citations against anyone. 

"Even being ejected from the vehicle doesn't mean there was no seat belt. We've seen situations like that before," Hackel said. Christopher Ulbrik, the younger brother and a passenger in the Mustang, was a student at L'Anse Creuse Public Schools and had been enrolled in the Riverside Academy alternative education program. The alternative school did not have classes on Friday and it's possible the students there will not learn of the fatal crash until the weekend or Monday, said L'Anse Creuse school board President John C. Hart.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tonight I contacted the Ulbrik family and let them know we intend to have a collection at K&N - money they can use for anything they see fit. Money isnt going to fix their loss or heal their pain; but it may in some way help them during this nightmare. 

If you are willing to donate I ask that you bring your donation to the Stockified event this Saturday. Im sure the family would accept personal checks, money orders - and if you were to leave cash K&N will send 100% of all collected to the Ulbrik family. 

I know from personal experience when I lost my twin daughters that there are a lot of keepsake type items you can get which are expensive; also funeral/wake and burial costs are VERY high....Regardless of how much money we are able to collect for them, Im sure the Ulbrik family will realize more importantly, that our thoughts and prayers are with them during their hard time.

I hope you will show the support as we intend to! (but obviously you are not obligated to participate).*


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

A reminder we are still looking for racers!


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

K&N is proud to be hosting a toy drive starting this sunday 11/19 (I believe) until Christmas time. Bottom line..... bring in an unwrapped toy and get to race for free the Sunday following Thanksgiving or get a free race pass (your choice). This isnt about K&N.....its about KIDS! So why not!

We are also planning to meet with many drivers about possible NEW classes, bringing back the ledgends; etc.....so if you want in; STAY IN CONTACT WITH US! Get me your name/address/contact info/etc....I will keep you posted!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

lets get this started, I'm bringing my RC18B next time i go to K&N. That will be Sunday after thanksgiving. TOYS FOR TOTS toy drive race. Bring a new unwraped toy race for FREE!!!! come on down and help the kids and have some fun. If you havn't been to K&N in sometime this place has changed Chad and Dainielle have done an AWESOME job of bringing the place back too life. bring on the mini's..........Lets race.....


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words! 

We can only hope the class builds Im trying...

I would love to see some trucks, mini's, etc run at Winterblas but I dont think the class as a whole will be able to pull it off unless they get to the track SOON to start practicing...its a NEW challenge everyone will love!

We would love to have a new class in and welcome all contact & ideas!


----------



## mproy (Oct 9, 2003)

Danielle - if you get BRP 1:18 going at the Blast I will bring one down. That'll make 3 classes.


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

Like the rental's he has? Give me more detail...remember this is all new to me (lol)


----------



## mproy (Oct 9, 2003)

Rental's? What rentals?

this is what I am talking about. http://www.brpracing.com/18scale.html


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

We just had a points race at Classic in Akron Ohio I'm sure some of the KN gang knows of the track. We had 16 BRP cars racing it was the biggest class by far and it is a blast. This Year We are all using stock car bodies on the ovals.

Rentals?? We do have rental cars but they go to the little tracks that my be at auto shows festivals ect.


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

ahhh Well Im doing whatever it takes to bring new classes back to K&N (let me re-word that) lol...not "new" but maybe more classes!

Im all for it and willing to do promotions and whatever I can to bring it to light... any suggestions?


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

With Winterblast coming i just wanted to say we are going to need to get ready for any new classes, such as 1/18 scale if you want to run....

Lets get something together! Winterblast draws racers of all levels from ALL OVER!!!! It would be great to see this class break out and take some trophys home at this years blast!

Lets pull it together!!!!


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmm so I wonder if we could put a class of the BRP's together in time for the Winterblast...

Who's up for that challenge?


----------



## mproy (Oct 9, 2003)

Seeing as I will be there in stock and 1/12... I'm up for BRP as well.


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

Sweet..lets see if we can get some more on board!!!!


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

ttt.....


----------



## mproy (Oct 9, 2003)

I guess no one wants to play with me 

M.P.


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

That leaves more time to hang with me...LOL!


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

lets put this back on top. Next visit to K&N I'll be running my 18B, Im tired of watching it sit there. I know of at least one other that will be there. we need just one more and we can have a race.....com'on guys i know you must be out there. bring whatever you got that's 18th scale. who's in?


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

Mike,

Have you looked at the BRP site & BRP info?


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

I have, I'm thing that a BRP car would be a better way to get this class started. But trying to gwt it with what i got.


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

RCRacer00 said:


> I have, I'm thing that a BRP car would be a better way to get this class started. But trying to gwt it with what i got.



Either Im drunk now...or you were when you wrote this....

WHAT?  :freak: :tongue:


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

guess i should proof read things. huh?

Iam looking at the BRP car. I think that car maybe easier to get the class started at K&N instead of the offroad 18th scales.....

That better?


----------



## Danielle (Feb 4, 2006)

LOL

I was just teasing....lol


----------

